# Penn Fierce FRC5000



## MolinoGuy (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting this reel. Anyone have it and thinks its good give me a shout out. Also I need a new rod cause my brother snapped it.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I have the fierce 7000. It has handled multiple sharks, ajs and a couple of kings. I have had it since Christmas it no problems


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the FRC6000 and have caught a shark, king and Bonita on it. It's a good reel. Nice drag


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've got a fierce 5000. Great reel for the money. Caught lots of sharks, reds, snapper everything with no issues!


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Have had my 8000 for 2 years and love it


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Love my 5000, but over the years ive had to reduce it to a backup reel. Performs when called upon, snapper, grouper, kings and bull reds w/o a single hitch. Ive since moved to Shimano and reels with aluminum anodized bodies, even with regular cleaning they have a salt rash problem.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a Fierce 4000, Sargus 4000, and a Battle 6000. To me they are interchangable in my hands. All feel similar and are awesome!


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a 4000 fierce and a battle 4000 I like the battle smoother drag, both extremely well built, only thing I do not like about them is that they are not made in the USA I have taken both apart and both are very similar other than the drags. But I love mine well worth the money! Oh and one more thing the fierce has a thinner bail wire where I love the thick bail wire of the battle!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Penns. I've had a couple of conventionals fail out of the box and swore I would never buy another Penn. This past Christmas I asked for a new catfish/snapper rod. My wife got me one and a new reel to go with it. A Penn Fierce 5000. Geeee Thaaanks hun (with fake smile)...

It turns out it has been a great reel. ZERO complaints. I saw one at Bass pro a few weeks ago and was surprised at the price. Just from using it, I thought it was a little more expensive reel. Somewhere in the $90-100 range.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I believe either Tim or Cliff caught an 80 lb. Wahoo with a Penn Fierce reel. Cliff was telling me this yesterday, Sunday.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I believe either Tim or Cliff caught an 80 lb. Wahoo with a Penn Fierce reel. Cliff was telling me this yesterday, Sunday.


Nope, wasn't me.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I've got a few if you want to borrow one to try it out. I like them and they are pretty good reels for the money


----------

